
Show HN: Indie Mac app for customizing your right-click menu - pkamb
http://servicestation.menu/
======
pkamb
This is Service Station, my new Mac app launching today.

It's a modern macOS Finder Extension that lets you customize the Finder's
right-click menu. On the Mac App Store.

Add your favorite applications for any file type. Or run scripts directly from
Finder.

'Open Terminal from Finder' being one of its best features. Just right-click
the background of any Finder window.

Excited to see how people use Service Station to customize their Mac! Let me
know if any questions.

------
stephenr
This looks quite good but it’s not clear to me (browsing from a phone) what
the IAP enables?

~~~
pkamb
The free version is fully featured but has 2 limits:

\- 4 Rules (targeted file types, etc.)

\- 3 total Menu Items (Apps or Scripts) in any given Menu

Any additional menu items you set up will be grayed out.

The free version also inserts the "Service Station" menu item at the bottom if
there are other active menu items.

screenshot: [https://i.imgur.com/2k8NO4u.png](https://i.imgur.com/2k8NO4u.png)

~~~
stephenr
The 'Finder Locations' thing seems to not work, for me at least.

I added my home dir, plus about 4 external disks (but not the root of the boot
volume). No matter what I try (including relaunching finder) the menu items
appear for my home dir, but no other locations, and this persists even if I
remove my home dir from the 'Finder Locations' list.

~~~
pkamb
The Finder Locations picker is currently really only used to grant a Sandbox
bookmark to those paths. Any child path/file you right-click will then have
permission to actually be opened by Service Station.

I was under the impression that external volumes would not work with the
Finder Extension API that Service Station uses, but looking again there may be
a way. I'll add that in one of the next updates. Thanks for trying it out!

------
ship_it
15$ is a bit too much to ask for

